# Pelvic pain now in sixth month after ERPC



## ToriAnna

Hi ladies

I am at the end of my tether and was hoping someone might be able to shed some light or share a similar story to mine, as I don't know where to go with this. I had my first ICSI treatement in August 2010, and after the delight of a BFP with 2 embies, we had the devastating news of blighted ovum at our first scan. I had to have an ERPC as my body wasn't giving up our little ones and was desperately trying to make things work   

However, since the ERPC in October 2010, I have had lower abdominal pain - it's not excruciating, but more like a constant grumbling that peaks to fairly painful at times. It seems to move about, the pain, but features mainly toward my right side. It is making me feel exhausted, irritable, and out of breath sometimes. Now we are gearing up to do our second treatment, I don't want to spend all this money (that we don't have!) on tx if it means it's going to be wasted due to an undiagnosed, underlying problem.

I've been to the GP and they have found nothing. I'm waiting to see the gynae at hospital but I'm not sure they will find anything either. I am the total opposite of neurotic, so I know this isn't something I've built up in my mind.

Any ideas ladies? I would really appreciate your feedback.

Hugs and luck to you all         
ToriAnna x


----------



## BobbyS

Hi ToriAnna

I know this is late and I'm sorry nobody posted a response, I hope everything has gone well for you since April.

Just wanted to let you know that I also had chronic pain after my ERPC, I also got pre-menstrual spotting from 
about 5 months after the ERPC and knew my eggs were fertilising but not implanting. Nobody would believe me 
and the NHS wouldn't test for anything, they wanted me to go straight to IVF but I knew something was wrong. 
In the end I paid privately for a hysteroscopy and they found scarring which they said was probably from 
the ERPC and was causing the pain/spotting and lack of implantation. My advice is to push for a hysteroscopy 
before having any more treatment, better to be safe than sorry...

All the best
Bobby


----------

